# Genetropin hgh



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Any one come across 3 x 36iu vials of genetropin.










Will get more pics of the vials when I see him next.

Just can't find anything on the net resembling the pic I got.

Thanks


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pretty sure there fake mate


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmmm that's not what I was hoping to hear. ????


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Got the same myself mate, hoping they are not, but not sure.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Iv seen the vials & pucks on these and they look small no bigger than a 10iu puck, iv got 36iu humatropes and the pucks are much larger than these.

There's very little filler in the humatrope

Have you checked the website not sure if they do 36iu vials

Get a picture of the vial up


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Jay Walker said:


> Got the same myself mate, hoping they are not, but not sure.


When do you plan to cycle?

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Iv seen the vials & pucks on these and they look small no bigger than a 10iu puck, iv got 36iu humatropes and the pucks are much larger than these.
> 
> There's very little filler in the humatrope
> 
> ...


Will get some more pics up when I get it in my hands.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Im actually thinking these are bunk now. There is hardly any powder in the vial, and its not a solid puck, just loose powder. These have no more in them than a 4iu vial.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jesus guys......

the size of the puck means nothing nor does if it is a puck or loose powder if this was the case all the fakers would have to do is put in a large puck and they are good to go....

i have the single Geno 36iu pens and the powder is loose and they are genuine and they work very nicely.

these are go quick pens so slightly different from the normal ones i have although saying this they do not look genuine


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> jesus guys......
> 
> the size of the puck means nothing nor does if it is a puck or loose powder if this was the case all the fakers would have to do is put in a large puck and they are good to go....
> 
> ...


I appreciate that Paul, I was merely commenting only based on my limited knowledge and experience of using HGH in the past. I dont know if different strength concentrations exist or not, was merely making an observation based on previous experience. 

Wasnt making a definitive statement.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> jesus guys......
> 
> the size of the puck means nothing nor does if it is a puck or loose powder if this was the case all the fakers would have to do is put in a large puck and they are good to go....
> 
> ...


You are probably right with puck size, i read that humatrope carried very little filler though and the op's vials look to small to even carry a humatrope size puck.

Also read many times that loose powder is certainly not a good sign.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Same batch/date as mine.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

But this is genotropin not humatrope??

You have been told it's a bad sign by who?? Have you read it on a pharma GH website? So by that then all generic GH is good to go??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dead lee said:


> You are probably right with puck size, i read that humatrope carried very little filler though and the op's vials look to small to even carry a humatrope size puck.
> 
> Also read many times that loose powder is certainly not a good sign.


well it is not humatrope so not sure why you are making the comparison as just because one brand has x amount of powder does not mean another should have the same....

anyway these look fake it did not register before as Geno goquick pens are a dual compartment vial where you just add the pin on the end (hence the term mini quick) these are just vials of powder, goquicks should look like the attached picture as you can see nothing like the ones the OP is asking about


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> But this is genotropin not humatrope??
> 
> You have been told it's a bad sign by who?? Have you read it on a pharma GH website? So by that then all generic GH is good to go??


I understand that its not humatrope and comparisons in pucks are speculation and not valid.

Iv read many times it's not a good sign i read the HGH section in the anabolics steroid review two nights ago that it should be a puck and not loose powder, it's not really the sort of thing that a pharma website is going to write on it's page.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok so like i say all chinese generic GH is not fake then?

It is not a valid way to determine if a product is fake or not nor is the size of the puck but this is all by the by because these that have been posted are fake as they are not Goquick genotropin cartridges/pens


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> ok so like i say all chinese generic GH is not fake then?
> 
> It is not a valid way to determine if a product is fake or not nor is the size of the puck but this is all by the by because these that have been posted are fake as they are not Goquick genotropin cartridges/pens


There's plenty of chinese fakes in puck form i know that mate , im saying i read it's not a good sign i believed most pharma would come in puck form and not powder form.

If you say the pens are legit then im not going to say different as i never tried or even held one.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Actually, ~96% of the "puck" is withheld by inert excipients (mostly mannitol and glycine). The manufacturer could fill up a vial with the "puck" until the vials neck and still have 0% somatropin inside. The puck size is definitely telling us nothing about the somatropin dosage. Regarding the puck being well compact or loose powder in case of a proper freeze drying cycle and proper capping of the vial the "puck" should be pretty compact but there might be cases when bits of the puck are breaking away in small chunks (while this may not affect bio availability and dosage, uncompact freeze dried power is not usually occurring and could be sign of aggressive handling during logistics until patients end).

Vials above might be an example of plenty of excipient but who know how much dosage of active substance.


----------



## Meganod (Dec 30, 2013)

nlc said:


> Any one come across 3 x 36iu vials of genetropin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry nlc but these are definitely fake.

Genotropin by Pfizer come in 4 forms: The pens, goquick, miniquicks and mixers.

The 12mg Goquicks are packaged in a long box with each box containing only one pen. Moreover the company uses color coding to determine the various strengths of the cartridges and all 12mg/36iu pens are color coded in purple.


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

Do these vials fit in pens. I've bought 10 and would rather use a pen if I am able to pick one up.


----------



## yeahilift (Jan 15, 2014)

Just thought I would chip in and say this is the GH I use, 12mg GoQuick Pens, as shown in the photo by Pscarb.

I believe they're the real deal, as I'm getting good results on them.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

iVE USED THEM AND THOUGHT THEY WERE FINE


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

iv got same as Ps carb. definitely real. 1st thing I noticed about them was that the powder looked totally different to any of the Chinese stuff iv used. it was loose and flakes rather than powder.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just to be clear the vials in the flatter box are fake the real genuine Genotropin go quick pens are shown in the picture i posted on the first page of this thread.

this does not mean there is no GH in these vials but it is certainly not what many think it is (pharma GH)


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Geno pens have flooded the market, be carefull as pharma gh should never flood the market, it's a very controlled should be leaked at most,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bail said:


> Geno pens have flooded the market, be carefull as pharma gh should never flood the market, it's a very controlled should be leaked at most,


it all depends why they have flooded the market


----------



## Meganod (Dec 30, 2013)

yeahilift said:


> Just thought I would chip in and say this is the GH I use, 12mg GoQuick Pens, as shown in the photo by Pscarb.
> 
> I believe they're the real deal, as I'm getting good results on them.


Yes those are the real ones. They come in a sealed box, with two separate paper brochures and the pen is also sealed in a clear plastic wrapping.


----------



## Quality (Apr 13, 2011)

thats fake bro, these  are what you want, you would tell in geno is legit as the water they use smells big time like antibacterial once mixed, when you pin you would smell if for sure, no smell not legit simple. That packaging looks snide to me as its the wrong colour


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Quality said:


> thats fake bro, these
> View attachment 144353
> are what you want, you would tell in geno is legit as the water they use smells big time like antibacterial once mixed, when you pin you would smell if for sure, no smell not legit simple. That packaging looks snide to me as its the wrong colour


Are you sponsored by Genetropin?


----------



## Quality (Apr 13, 2011)

haha, i wish i be 3160 a week better off


----------



## Quality (Apr 13, 2011)

haha be a lot better off


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quality said:


> £*** i mean


No prices mate


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> No prices mate


Is this dude serious every gene thread hes found and posted on? @Quality should chane your name to Genetropin.


----------



## Quality (Apr 13, 2011)

didnt know genetropin was what what were talking about big thought genotropin was the stuff lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Quality said:


> haha, i wish i be 3160 a week better off[/quote
> 
> What currency do you use?


----------



## Quality (Apr 13, 2011)

thats a miss print buddy , my fingers are to big for the key pad!! first should be a pound sign! anyway i'm off back to work as bigc thinks i'm a pfizer rep lol


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Quality said:


> didnt know genetropin was what what were talking about big thought genotropin was the stuff lol


Thanks for the correction wouldn't want to spell it wrong if I was trying to deal the stuff either..


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Quality said:


> thats a miss print buddy , my fingers are to big for the key pad!! first should be a pound sign! anyway i'm off back to work as bigc thinks i'm a pfizer rep lol


Big fingers is that from all the smelly water retention?


----------



## nixo (Feb 16, 2014)

nlc said:


> Any one come across 3 x 36iu vials of genetropin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the exact same ones only got them the other day........so are they fake then???


----------



## nixo (Feb 16, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> iVE USED THEM AND THOUGHT THEY WERE FINE


used the the box 3x 36iu ?


----------



## nixo (Feb 16, 2014)

nlc said:


> Any one come across 3 x 36iu vials of genetropin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the same ones did u use yours and if so were they any good???


----------



## nixo (Feb 16, 2014)

i have the same box /vials so have i been stroked ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pretty certain those are bunk.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GoQuick GH is a ready to mix cartridge in a pen they are not and have never been a unmixed vial of powder and separate water......the ones in the flat pack boxes are fake....


----------



## speedmax (Apr 30, 2014)

Purchased this same fake gear from a online tor source, unfortunately i didn't do in-depth research before the purchase

The questions is, would it be safe to use this gear? it most likely is a generic China lab labeled/packaged with Pfitzer branding??

I know it would be a personal choice. is there any fairly easy way to check it's potency besides blood work or the smell check

Thanks in advance.

Post 246327


----------



## alphadog33 (Jun 25, 2014)

did you test the geno from the 3 vials? were good? thanks


----------



## alphadog33 (Jun 25, 2014)

bigchickenlover? did u used the vials from the picture and they work?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

A UK source is stocking these. Can anyone tell me what else is needed with these pens? I don't need to buy any needle or syringes, what about bacteriostatic water or vitamin B12?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jas said:


> A UK source is stocking these. Can anyone tell me what else is needed with these pens? I don't need to buy any needle or syringes, what about bacteriostatic water or vitamin B12?


the pens are complete with water and owner, there are instruction on this forum on how to mix these pens, there is a screw on needle you can get for these but you can also use an insulin pin to draw the GH from the needle.

why would you need B12?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> the pens are complete with water and owner, there are instruction on this forum on how to mix these pens, there is a screw on needle you can get for these but you can also use an insulin pin to draw the GH from the needle.
> 
> why would you need B12?


Thanks paul for responding. Sorry I may have got it mixed up. I was watching this video the other day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jas said:


> Thanks paul for responding. Sorry I may have got it mixed up. I was watching this video the other day


i would not believe any of that i watched 2min before i stopped watching mainly because he claimed HCG boosts testosterone to high levels.....bloody idiot


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i would not believe any of that i watched 2min before i stopped watching mainly because he claimed HCG boosts testosterone to high levels.....bloody idiot


Thanks man for that, I did find it over the top myself. Good article in Beefed Up by the way, enjoyed reading that.

Do you know if an aromatase inhibitor like arimidex or aromasin required or a SERM selective estrogen receptor modulator such as tamoxifen, to help with increase in estrogen and avoid gynecomastia? This would be for only HGH, no test, during or after stopping the HGH, is it needed, do you recommend to your clients?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i only recommend it if it is needed, for the majority of those i coach they do not suffer from gyno type symptoms and if they do generally i get them to lower the dose or decrease the amount of days they use the GH. not a big fan of sorting an issue with another drug to be fair if it can be helped.

do you suffer from prolactin type Gyno symptoms?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i only recommend it if it is needed, for the majority of those i coach they do not suffer from gyno type symptoms and if they do generally i get them to lower the dose or decrease the amount of days they use the GH. not a big fan of sorting an issue with another drug to be fair if it can be helped.
> 
> do you suffer from prolactin type Gyno symptoms?


The last blood test showed high prolactin which they tested for, prolactin not something I find my doctor always tests for, rarely to my knowledge. That's GPs for you. I'm not sure what the symptoms are of high prolactin induced gynecomastia. The Serum prolactin level (SJJ) reading came back as 461 mu/L, when should be <401.00mu/L.

I have had 2 blood test results for test 6 weeks apart because I was feeling quite brain fog, confused, lack of energy, and the test results for testosterone went from 8.4 nmol/L on one blood test, to the other, which was 6 weeks later, to 5.0 nmol/L. The rage should be 8.60 - 29.00 nmol /L.

I am 40 years old, I feel tired and weak at times. Struggle to get sleep at times. I am seeing a endo next week. Will the endo be able to tell if my Gyno has been caused by high prolactin, which I've had since about 10 - 12 year old, or have knowledge of high prolactin symtoms.

There's multiple questions here so thanks for your help.


----------

